# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Substituting pea gravel for blue metal in post hole concrete

## Danos

Hi 
I have a tonne of excess pea gravel that I would like to use in a concrete mix for a low level deck instead of buying a load of blue metal. 
The pea gravel isnt as strong (it can crack if run over by a car as example) and its not graded.  But still, it should do good enough job for a concrete post hole mix? 
Thanks
Danos

----------


## johnc

You need to add sand, otherwise fine for posts

----------

